
Show HN: Pwgen – Golang microservice best-practice example with lots of comments - domano
https://github.com/domano/pwgen
======
domano
Here is a hiring challenge i did a while back showcasing best practices in a
golang web service.

It generates passwords, is automatically built, reviewed, tested and
provisioned via docker hub.

Feel free to learn by reading and asking questions. Feedback also greatly
appreciated.

